# For sale: New ST195/75D14 trailer tire/wheel



## guitarfisher (Sep 27, 2012)

The spare on my 2009 boat trailer has never been used. It's a good thing, because I just discovered it doesn't match the standard 13" wheel set. I replaced it with a 13", so I'm offering the original 14" to anyone interested in a new spare.

It's a Carlisle Sure Trail ST195/75D14 (bias ply) with alloy wheel; 5-hole, 4.5" bolt circle.

Asking $80. This new tire/wheel set retails for well over $100.

PM if interested.

--Jeff


----------



## guitarfisher (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump


----------

